# OK Guys, Where Do You Take a Leak At?



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough. 

So,what do you do and where do you go? 

If there is a porta-potti on a small construction site, I use that. Lots of alley ways in the cities I drive. Mostly of them are grown over and fenced on either side. 

Older shopping centers have access roads behind them. Makes a convenient out of the way place to go in an emergency. 

When I have to go , I HAVE to go. So I always make it a point to hit the john in between passengers. Keeps me from holding it which is no good for you. That causes kidney problems. 

Ladies, what do you do although I can guess that you hit the local Burger King or Taco Bell.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

NEVER pass up an opportunity to take a pee.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm like a camel. Starbucks is my choice.

You can always buy astronaut diapers though.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm like a camel. Starbucks is my choice.
> 
> You can always buy astronaut diapers though.


No diapers for me. I ain't sittin' in that and stewin'.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

24 hour supermarkets are good; of course, if you use the opportunity to pick up another cup of coffee, you'll probably need to be right back there in an hour.  Trying to minimize coffee consumption helps!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Meijer stores and most Speedway gas stations are 24/7 who always have fresh coffee by the way?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


In Phoenix, the QTs are gold. Circle Ks are downright awful and I never go there anymore. Most employees lock the bathrooms late and don't let anyone in because they are too lazy to clean the bathrooms.

Dumpster alcoves work in a pinch, as do strategic alleys. Beware, however, as I have heard a rumor that if caught publicly urinating that there is a potential that you get listed as a sexual offender. I do not know the veracity of this.

As mentioned above, however, never pass up an opportunity. Most of my passengers are never ready when I arrive, so if I really need to go, I have no problem running in for a quick pee while en route.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Driving at night means the world is your urinal


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> In Phoenix, the QTs are gold. Circle Ks are downright awful and I never go there anymore. Most employees lock the bathrooms late and don't let anyone in because they are too lazy to clean the bathrooms.
> 
> Dumpster alcoves work in a pinch, as do strategic alleys. Beware, however, as I have heard a rumor that if caught publicly urinating that there is a potential that you get listed as a sexual offender. I do not know the veracity of this.
> 
> As mentioned above, however, never pass up an opportunity. Most of my passengers are never ready when I arrive, so if I really need to go, I have no problem running in for a quick pee while en route.


A friend's college-aged son has to deal with being labeled a sexual-offender when a Tempe cop caught him taking a leak behind a dumpster somewhere around Mill Ave, so yeah, it does happen.

I will pee in public if I have to, but I"m always very wary, make it quick and sometimes just pee enough to relieve the pressure and get to a QT or other facility.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Empty bottles with wide mouth openings work great.

I occasionally have a private that has a super weak bladder. I keep a couple empty bottles on hand for that purpose.



welikecamping said:


> A friend's college-aged son has to deal with being labeled a sexual-offender when a Tempe cop caught him taking a leak behind a dumpster somewhere around Mill Ave, so yeah, it does happen.
> 
> I will pee in public if I have to, but I"m always very wary, make it quick and sometimes just pee enough to relieve the pressure and get to a QT or other facility.


Piss in the bottle in the car then chuck the bottle. Littering is less of a black mark than indecent exposure.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

LoveBC said:


> Empty bottles with wide mouth openings work great.
> 
> I occasionally have a private that has a super weak bladder. I keep a couple empty bottles on hand for that purpose.
> 
> ...


Lol .. piss water bottles are everywhere

But people still ask why people litter apple juice ..


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol .. piss water bottles are everywhere
> 
> But people still ask why people litter apple juice ..


I never toss my pee bottle. I just empty it into the street and put it away for next time. I use it three or four times a day, on average. Once a year I wash it.

It's perfect when I'm busy or in some out of the way location. If I have time for a 7-Eleven bathroom I'll do that.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The logistics of peeing in a water bottle just don't make sense to me. Pass.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I never toss my pee bottle. I just empty it into the street and put it away for next time. Once a year I wash it.


Please tell us you don't sniff it before using it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I never toss my pee bottle. I just empty it into the street and put it away for next time. I use it three or four times a day, on average. Once a year I wash it.


Most truckers do .... you pull up to a warehouse and it's just an infestation of "apple juice " lol ..



nosurgenodrive said:


> The logistics of peeing in a water bottle just don't make sense to me. Pass.


R u a guy? There are times where you can't even park and get out

when nature calls .. I must answer lol


----------



## OoberGooberSC (Feb 22, 2019)

Drink coffee from a red solo cup. Wear dresses or long skirts for driving. When necessary, I excuse myself to my back seat and put the empty cup to good use. Cup then goes to trash can and no one the wiser....

It is what it is.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Turn the apps off and take care of your bodily functions like a human being . Their will be other rides . No ride is worth pissing yourself .


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

No wonder they say rideshare vehicles are full of bacteria. These stories are filthy.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LoveBC said:


> Empty bottles with wide mouth openings work great.
> 
> I occasionally have a private that has a super weak bladder. I keep a couple empty bottles on hand for that purpose.
> 
> ...


I see references to you and a bottle at the LAX Pig Pen lot. Is that what I think it is?


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> I see references to you and a bottle at the LAX Pig Pen lot. Is that what I think it is?


Lemonade???


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

There’s never so busy moment that I wouldn’t have time to find a restroom, or a hiding spot somewhere. 

Surges only last so long and are fairly predicatble, especially if you drive bar crowds.

And there’s always those wonderful airport waiting lot port-a-potties...  At least around here.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Trailer Park Boys.......the Piss Jugs episode.........lol.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


Don't you just love it?

Park the car and dash into a store and ask where the restroom is. Only to be told they don't have restrooms.
I always immediately say, "REALLY, where do you go to the bathroom".

Dumpsters are to me like fire hydrants are to dogs?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


I recommend the uber pee bottle, there's always something in the news about an Uber driver peeing in the car


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

LoveBC said:


> Lemonade???


In fact I'm going to pee right now in mi water bottle with the red light hope the truck next to me don't turn his head lol


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

In SF you can take a piss on City Hall, Zuckerbergs Gate or Dara's car.

Alternatively you can just start talking to yourself and take a dump. No one will even look twice.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I was at the Guitar Center in Glen Burnie and a vagrant whipped it out and started peeing into the parking lot. 

He was actually on the curb facing the parking lot, like he was on stage.

I learned that modesty is the only thing keeping people from peeing wherever they want. If there's no cop, you can pretty much pee wherever.

Fun fact: Those dividers that they install between urinals are called "modesty panels".


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

wicked said:


> In SF you can take a piss on City Hall, Zuckerbergs Gate or Dara's car.
> 
> Alternatively you can just start talking to yourself and take a dump. No one will even look twice.


Preach bro ??


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

New2This said:


> Driving at night means the world is your urinal


That is true.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


So thanks to the tens of thousands of uber drivers like you jizzing all over the place, the city reeks of stale urine.
Classy. Very classy.
Why don't you do what astronauts do, and wear an adult nappy.
If it was good enough for Lisa Nowak, it'll be good enough for you.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Where do I take a piss while driving?

Wherever I see an opportunity.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

I saw a bum peeing on Sky Way at LAX. Cop just honked at him to zip up and kept going


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

I wish the world would adapt to London’s way of handling this. In London they have red urinals in public, in the city, on the corner, in random places, that men (I guess anyone who dares), can use. I would love to have the option of walking up to a urinal and relieving myself. WITHOUT being shamed/shunned.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> I wish the world would adapt to London's way of handling this. In London they have red urinals in public, in the city, on the corner, in random places, that men (I guess anyone who dares), can use. I would love to have the option of walking up to a urinal and relieving myself. WITHOUT being shamed/shunned.


In LA those were estimated to cost $57 million.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LoveBC said:


> In LA those were estimated to cost $57 million.


You think random urinals would be any worse than the Pig Pen lot portapotties?


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> You think random urinals would be any worse than the Pig Pen lot portapotties?


I don't know what's worse.... Uber drivers or the homeless.

Or am I comparing apples to apples?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LoveBC said:


> I don't know what's worse.... Uber drivers or the homeless.
> 
> Or am I comparing apples to apples?


Six of one half a dozen of the other


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Wawa, Walmart, Target, or a grocery store. Never in center city. 
It's gotta be clean, and no key required.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

LoveBC said:


> I saw a bum peeing on Sky Way at LAX. Cop just honked at him to zip up and kept going


Believe it


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> I wish the world would adapt to London's way of handling this. In London they have red urinals in public, in the city, on the corner, in random places, that men (I guess anyone who dares), can use. I would love to have the option of walking up to a urinal and relieving myself. WITHOUT being shamed/shunned.


I'm sure in the era of social media some random kids will want to Facebook Live or Gram your public peeing. Which of course it'll be some American tourist twitch streaming your pee "yooo y'all seeing this look at my dude whip it out outside loooool. This is how 21savages people do yo"

I have a friend who's lived in Japan for a few years and he said public peeing there is just kind of a thing. The same place where you must honorably carry your trash from stores or restaurants with you until you find the rare outdoor trash can.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*OK Guys, Where Do You Take a Leak At?*


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Gatorade bottle.

Also search Amazon for urination device if you want something better


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Crazy places
Guess I'm grateful I'm able too hold it till I get to a qt or McD. I got fired from Veyo because another veyo driver told on me for pissing behind a dumpster so I try not too do that anymore. I wanted to turn him in for sexual harassment. Veyo drivers are the worst.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Just open your door and pretend you’re looking for something in your door pocket....


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Hotels at the Airport, Hotels around the city, and Quick Trips.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

BuckleUp said:


> So thanks to the tens of thousands of uber drivers like you jizzing all over the place, the city reeks of stale urine.
> Classy. Very classy.
> Why don't you do what astronauts do, and wear an adult nappy.
> If it was good enough for Lisa Nowak, it'll be good enough for you.


Yeah, just like the stoopit democrats allowing San Franshitco to become a wasteland of homeless dumps. The city actually hired special crews to clean up the crap from the sidewalks. There are even maps showing locations to avoid the steamy piles of democratic waste.

Don't tell me about an occasional leak here and there when it is now illegal to say or do anything to butthurt the snowflakes about dumping on the streets in California.

You better than the rest of the democrats or what? Don't even start with me about this.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I'm sure in the era of social media some random kids will want to Facebook Live or Gram your public peeing. Which of course it'll be some American tourist twitch streaming your pee "yooo y'all seeing this look at my dude whip it out outside loooool. This is how 21savages people do yo"
> 
> I have a friend who's lived in Japan for a few years and he said public peeing there is just kind of a thing. The same place where you must honorably carry your trash from stores or restaurants with you until you find the rare outdoor trash can.


 Someone on here already posted a thread trying to shame another driver for urinating in public . They condemned the driver for the call of nature but saw nothing wrong with their own invasive , nosy voyeuristic behavior . That is the new reality . I was surprised they did not try to rate the peeing individual .


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

LoveBC said:


> In LA those were estimated to cost $57 million.


LA's got it.


Gtown Driver said:


> I'm sure in the era of social media some random kids will want to Facebook Live or Gram your public peeing. Which of course it'll be some American tourist twitch streaming your pee "yooo y'all seeing this look at my dude whip it out outside loooool. This is how 21savages people do yo"
> I have a friend who's lived in Japan for a few years and he said public peeing there is just kind of a thing. The same place where you must honorably carry your trash from stores or restaurants with you until you find the rare outdoor trash can.


The American culture has become too immature and too insensitive.
Japan also doesn't have guns, even the police there do not. Good ole fashioned ? whoopings still get the job done.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

In order of precedence:

1.) Bathroom at gas station, supermarket etc, if I have one within a few minutes away.
2.) Secluded area behind trees, again if there's one within a few minutes away.
3.) Gatorade bottle.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> In order of precedence:
> 
> 1.) Bathroom at gas station, supermarket etc, if I have one within a few minutes away.
> 2.) Secluded area behind trees, again if there's one within a few minutes away.
> 3.) Gatorade bottle.


Just watch out for cameras or anyone in the area with a cell phone. You'd be surprised at how some unscrupulous people think it's cute to video a person needing to relieve themselves by any means necessary,, unbeknownst to the victim, whose footage winds up on You Tube.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> I wish the world would adapt to London's way of handling this. In London they have red urinals in public, in the city, on the corner, in random places, that men (I guess anyone who dares), can use. I would love to have the option of walking up to a urinal and relieving myself. WITHOUT being shamed/shunned.


In america these would be deemed discriminatory towards women.

Someone would have to invent a "porta squat" for the ladies.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You guys must be newbs! I've seen Uber vets take a wiz in public in the middle of the day. Then look you right in the face as you stare at them in disbelief. ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> You guys must be newbs! I've seen Uber vets take a wiz in public in the middle of the day. Then look you right in the face as you stare at them in disbelief. ?


"WHAT?!! You gonna need to pee too. Don't act like you don't pee too!"


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Just watch out for cameras or anyone in the area with a cell phone. You'd be surprised at how some unscrupulous people think it's cute to video a person needing to relieve themselves by any means necessary,, unbeknownst to the victim, whose footage winds up on You Tube.


There is NO body around when I let it fly. NO one. I make sure of that . . . thoroughly!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Just watch out for cameras or anyone in the area with a cell phone. You'd be surprised at how some unscrupulous people think it's cute to video a person needing to relieve themselves by any means necessary,, unbeknownst to the victim, whose footage winds up on You Tube.


I'm fine with that. If someone has nothing better to do but film me pee behind a grocery store at 3AM, then whatever they got nothing else to do and they won't know my name or anything like that.

I mean really by law you're already committing public exposure if a rent a cop has nothing else to do at the time. Can only really call yourself so much of a victim whether a camera or cop exposes you. Which is why it's really important to scope the area first before you go in public.

In DC there's always a 24/7 hotel or Harris Teeter with a public bathroom, so if you go in public it's really out of laziness or lack of knowledge. When you're night driving sometimes you just don't feel like preparing those few extra minutes to go to the hotel or Harris and you just find a good spot where no one is and go. Either way though, you never HAVE to pee in public if you know ALL the options.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

nutzareus said:


> Just open your door and pretend you're looking for something in your door pocket....


4-door cars are great for hiding your business. Open front and rear door and stand in between them and let r rip. Bushes on the one open side and no one can see anything.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> There is NO body around when I let it fly. NO one. I make sure of that . . . thoroughly!


Or better still, you can order a portable urinal and do the dastardly but essential deed, discreetly and effectively from the privacy of your vehicle's driver's seat. It works for me. You may even want to consider Depends to counter the possible leakage you may encounter finding an available location.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

WAWA.

This is why they are destroying 7-11.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

June132017 said:


> WAWA.
> 
> This is why they are destroying 7-11.


Wawa is destroying 7-11 because they have bathrooms?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Bart Station is the best rest area for me.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

New2This said:


> Driving at night means the world is your urinal


Yep, have pissed in front of million dollar houses at night.



OtherUbersdo said:


> Turn the apps off and take care of your bodily functions like a human being . Their will be other rides . No ride is worth pissing yourself .


Or worse, you can get kidney infections by holding it too long. Not a good situation since so close to blood flow, could go blood septic.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I go to the same 7-Eleven’s and Mavericks every time I’m out and about, they know me, but I also buy something small, to thank them for letting me use the restroom. I think it’s just common courtesy to do that


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> Wawa is destroying 7-11 because they have bathrooms?


7-11's in NJ have bathrooms. Often, they serve as my oasis! IfWaWa is closest at the time of my need, then WaWa gets my liquid deposit.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

7 Elevens are iffy in my area for bathrooms. One won't have one, another one will. I had to do a long trip to an hour away in the sticks and luckily the first off the main road Sleven I found had a bathroom. It wasn't very well highlighted and had the plunger laying on the floor in front of the toilet, but hey.



Best bathrooms I've seen are the Sheetz bathrooms. The one near Dulles airport even the MEN'S room is so ridiculously clean it's probably good for your health to lick the floor. I feel like I need to take a shower when I go in the bathrooms there, they're so clean they make me wonder if I'm making them dirty. Keeping a Men's bathroom that clean takes WORK.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> 7 Elevens are iffy in my area for bathrooms. One won't have one, another one will. I had to do a long trip to an hour away in the sticks and luckily the first off the main road Sleven I found had a bathroom. It wasn't very well highlighted and had the plunger laying on the floor in front of the toilet, but hey.
> 
> Best bathrooms I've seen are the Sheetz bathrooms. The one near Dulles airport even the MEN'S room is so ridiculously clean it's probably good for your health to lick the floor. I feel like I need to take a shower when I go in the bathrooms there, they're so clean they make me wonder if I'm making them dirty. Keeping a Men's bathroom that clean takes WORK.


The best and cleanest bathrooms, with large rolls of toilet paper, soap at the sink, paper towels and hand driers is a toss up between Dunkin Donuts, McDonalds and Popeyes. Add to the list for the benefit of other drivers needing good info when the need arises. We have to support each other.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

June132017 said:


> WAWA.
> 
> This is why they are destroying 7-11.


I've been thinking that same thing. There's a lot of gas stations with mini markets, but they don't have easily accessible clean bathrooms. So wawa gets all my business. I gas up there before starting my shift, and stop for pee breaks, and buy something to eat.  The others are too stupid to figure it out. Know what the difference is? Wawa is privately owned. They're not on the stock market. Take that Wall Street (microphone drop).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

711, wawa, MC Ds,

An occasional bush from time to time,

Occasionally a hotel lobby.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've been thinking that same thing. There's a lot of gas stations with mini markets, but they don't have easily accessible clean bathrooms. So wawa gets all my business. I gas up there before starting my shift, and stop for pee breaks, and buy something to eat. The others are too stupid to figure it out. Know what the difference is? Wawa is privately owned. They're not on the stock market. Take that Wall Street (microphone drop).


I would be doing the same thing except I have a Shell card which gives me 7 cents off every gallon I buy. At least 10 to 12 gallons a day. Lota cold hard cash!


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Alley's and warehouses. Or bigger gas stations in the suburbs, Arab shacks always say bathroom is broken or stand behind the door (like actually).


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Your average 3 Star limited service hotel (Hampton Inn, Courtyard, Hilton Garden Inn, HI Express) all have lobby bathrooms. I just walk in like I should be there and walk right past the elevators and to the bathroom. They're always clean and rarely used since there's a 150+ rooms upstairs with bathrooms. And full service hotels may be nicer, but they're always a bigger hassle to find the bathroom and look inconspicuous in.

These places almost always lock their lobby door past 11p. I rarely ever drive late nights, so don't try to go in when the front desk clerk has to push the button to open the door. Don't ruin this for the rest of us... And those drivers out there that look like serial killers (you know who you are), just keep to 7 Eleven. I don't want to lose access to my clean roadside porcelain throne.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Since I started RS driving, I have become an expert on the best and worst public bathrooms in the region. I am considering authoring a guide, with detailed reviews and star ratings for each one.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

PlanoGuber said:


> porcelain throne.


I would delete your post then. Everybody ruins everything. I never give information that actually matters to me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Turn the apps off and take care of your bodily functions like a human being . Their will be other rides . No ride is worth pissing yourself .


Best response so far.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


Always keep a large big empty clean 7-11 big gulp container . Hide it in the trunk or underneath your seat.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I would delete your post then. Everybody ruins everything. I never give information that actually matters to me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Soo.......

After 5:00 pm on most ( all but like eight) evenings of the year, grade schools are abandoned by all but a night janitor.

Not a chance in heck I would ever pee in a bottle.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Best response so far.


Great idea if you are free or between trips, but the real challenge comes when you "gotta go" and your rider is still in your car and you are completing the trip. My experience thus far, at "those" times is that 100% of riders completely understand and will not hold it against your ratings. We are all humans and "human stuff" happens. I have even stopped to allow riders to make a needed pit stops. The ratings and tips were super and appreciated.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


Supermarkets, gas stations ( though many these days don't seem to have functioning facilities), Panera, Starbucks, etc. If I'm way out in the boonies, there's nothing near, and nature is shreaking, I keep a paper cup in the glove box for such purpose, and ozium and peroxide to clean and to deoderize the cup. I replace the cup every morning with coffee from starbucks ( then coffee goes into my thermos/cup and the empty cup goes into the glove box ). Soemtimes, I'll keep an empty snapple bottle, they have wide openings.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Hotels (already mentioned) check

Yes, peeing in public can get you listed as a sex offender. Apparently somehow our society has decided that the answer to peeling in public is the public shaming that's the equivalent of being labelled a rapist. Go figure.

And for those who don't know it, in Texas we have Buc-ee's. Best bathrooms anywhere. You could eat off the floor in there. They're proud of their restrooms, and rightly so. Go do a web search. I've never seen an article that over-stated how good they are.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

A resourceful ant would just piss in the gas tank.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Call Uber Pee. A poor homeless guy shows up with a cup and extends his cupped hands. It’s Ubers Human Urinal. Only available in selected test markets.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

OoberGooberSC said:


> Drink coffee from a red solo cup. Wear dresses or long skirts for driving. When necessary, I excuse myself to my back seat and put the empty cup to good use. Cup then goes to trash can and no one the wiser....
> 
> It is what it is.


I like your style!


----------



## BryanLBC (Jul 1, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


Starbucks, always one nearby. If I need to take some "time", I find a nice hotel. But if it's quickie, a nice restaurant .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Since I'm a woman, it would be tough to pee outside, unless I want urine down my leg or risk falling over trying to squat. Sometimes, I envy you guys.

I use gas stations, Walmart's, McD's or rest stops if I have a rural drop off.



Coachman said:


> I never toss my pee bottle. I just empty it into the street and put it away for next time. I use it three or four times a day, on average. Once a year I wash it.


Mods please add a yuck button! This post deserves it. ?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It's all about marketing.?! You just have to Market yourself in a way that's more appealing to everybody. You're not peeing in public.

You're providing free weed killer to the public!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


Pop the hood and piss on the radiator! If you get caught, then blame it on the radiator leaking.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


I usually go to the closest gas station or mcdonalds


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Gas stations, fast food restaurants, coffee shops, My 9-5 office here in the city, 
Hell? I'll even go into a side door of a hotel and use the restroom in the lobby.

Its not that hard to think outside the box. You're an adult. plan accordingly, geez......


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> 7 Elevens are iffy in my area for bathrooms. One won't have one, another one will. I had to do a long trip to an hour away in the sticks and luckily the first off the main road Sleven I found had a bathroom. It wasn't very well highlighted and had the plunger laying on the floor in front of the toilet, but hey.
> 
> Best bathrooms I've seen are the Sheetz bathrooms. The one near Dulles airport even the MEN'S room is so ridiculously clean it's probably good for your health to lick the floor. I feel like I need to take a shower when I go in the bathrooms there, they're so clean they make me wonder if I'm making them dirty. Keeping a Men's bathroom that clean takes WORK.


See! 7-11 has a problem with their bathrooms. Wawa doesn't have a lock on their bathroom and 2 can go at a time. I should be CEO of 7-11.



mbd said:


> ays keep a large big empty clean 7-11 big gulp container . Hide it in the trunk or u


See if that spills you are going to have a Chernobyl type incident. GROSS.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Pop the hood and piss on the radiator! If you get caught, then blame it on the radiator leaking.


I wouldn't do that because you're car will smell like piss and the radiator gets extremely hot you could burn you're pecker.


----------



## Torelli Anthony (Jul 12, 2017)

My favorite bathrooms are at the home depot! open early and stay open late


----------



## Harriss143 (Jul 1, 2019)

The BP on stanton Delowe


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Where DONT I take a leak "at"?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Donshonda said:


> Gas stations, fast food restaurants, coffee shops, My 9-5 office here in the city,
> Hell? I'll even go into a side door of a hotel and use the restroom in the lobby.
> 
> Its not that hard to think outside the box. You're an adult. plan accordingly, geez......


Geez . . .ya think??? Duh . . . No shit Sherlock.

A simple comprehensive scan of my OP would tell someone that I was looking for the "what if" scenario when other options are not available.


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

for me, finding one of these is a must..


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

wn100804 said:


> Geez . . .ya think??? Duh . . . No shit Sherlock.
> 
> A simple comprehensive scan of my OP would tell someone that I was looking for the "what if" scenario when other options are not available.


Here's one for ya "Sherlock" log off the app to take a piss... or gas up... or eating... or anything else that isn't "driving" 
then you wont get dinged for not getting your ass in gear and picking up paxhole
Don't accept another trip when you know you have to take a piss and you wont be able to hold it for the next 15 min.
We're all adults.... act accordingly.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

donny donowitz said:


> for me, finding one of these is a must..
> View attachment 332506


Why? Which one of the 72 genders are you? Psst, there is only two genders.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

mbd said:


> Always keep a large big empty clean 7-11 big gulp container . Hide it in the trunk or underneath your seat.


Having a list of locations is great, but when you are out and about in highways where rest areas are 10 miles or more apart, you have to be ready to address any urgent need. I just ordered a supply of disposable Travel John Portable toilet units, and while I did that I also ordered a supply of Sick Sacks, just in case. I also ordered a Carbon Monoxide detector for my car, because that is an odorless and colorless fume that can make you drowsy if it enters the passenger area unannounced. Prolonged exposure to carbon monoxide backing up into the interior of your vehicle can actually have an affect on you as the driver and all of your riders. Let's be safe and careful out there!


mbd said:


> Always keep a large big empty clean 7-11 big gulp container . Hide it in the trunk or underneath your seat.





mbd said:


> Always keep a large big empty clean 7-11 big gulp container . Hide it in the trunk or underneath your seat.


Having a list of locations is great, but when you are out and about on highways where rest areas are 10 miles or more apart, you have to be ready to address any urgent NOW need. I just ordered a supply of disposable Travel John Portable toilet units, and while I did that I also ordered a supply of Sick Sacks, just in case. I also ordered a Carbon Monoxide detector for my car, because Carbon Monoxide is an odorless and colorless fume that can make you drowsy if it enters the passenger area unannounced and without warning. Prolonged exposure to carbon monoxide backing up into the interior of your vehicle can actually have an affect on you as the driver and all of your riders. Let's be safe and careful out there!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Everyone in this forum knows not to do grocery pick up. Have you ever imagined when there are times this could be your best friend?










Diuretics is a double-edged sword. Don't drink when you hit the road! Is it that difficult to turn off the app? How many guys here consider relieving stress in a bottle is appropriate? How wide can a bottleneck be?? Your car is not meant to be a mobile toilet!


----------



## KevinZ (Feb 26, 2017)

I used a quart size soup container ( no gatorade bottles, yes mine is that big lol)from one of those chinese restaurants and a gallon size tropicana of water to rinse it out! Whenever i wanna go take it out from trunk, rinse and repeat! No more looking for bathrooms and doesnt stink up the car! Give it a try and you will thank me


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Torelli Anthony said:


> My favorite bathrooms are at the home depot! open early and stay open late


The laborers come into the Dallas area ones and make the restrooms into Superfund Sites...


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Hotels (already mentioned) check
> 
> Yes, peeing in public can get you listed as a sex offender. Apparently somehow our society has decided that the answer to peeling in public is the public shaming that's the equivalent of being labelled a rapist. Go figure.
> 
> And for those who don't know it, in Texas we have Buc-ee's. Best bathrooms anywhere. You could eat off the floor in there. They're proud of their restrooms, and rightly so. Go do a web search. I've never seen an article that over-stated how good they are.


I was in NYC recently and saw people standing in line by a mobile trailer. Turns out that it was a public bathroom trailer with separate entrances for males and females. What a Great idea! I hope that other big cities will provide this type of alternative for those times of urgent need. This would be great helps for Uber drivers.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> I wish the world would adapt to London's way of handling this. In London they have red urinals in public, in the city, on the corner, in random places, that men (I guess anyone who dares), can use. I would love to have the option of walking up to a urinal and relieving myself. WITHOUT being shamed/shunned.


The red urinals "uritrottoirs" are in Paris (France), most of them have been removed after being vandalized by women's groups.










London (England) uses these...










Anytime I try to use an alley in SF and I see a good spot, there's a bum already there sleeping. Frustrating but true.



Unleaded said:


> I was in NYC recently and saw people standing in line by a mobile trailer. Turns out that it was a public bathroom trailer with separate entrances for males and females. What a Great idea! I hope that other big cities will provide this type of alternative for those times of urgent need. This would be great helps for Uber drivers.


There's a few of these in SF, in places you wouldn't want to get out of your car.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Hotels (already mentioned) check
> 
> Yes, peeing in public can get you listed as a sex offender. Apparently somehow our society has decided that the answer to peeling in public is the public shaming that's the equivalent of being labelled a rapist. Go figure.
> 
> And for those who don't know it, in Texas we have Buc-ee's. Best bathrooms anywhere. You could eat off the floor in there. They're proud of their restrooms, and rightly so. Go do a web search. I've never seen an article that over-stated how good they are.


Thus is how they handle this issue in the United Kingdom. Do you think it might catch on in the USA? Us our current society ready for something like this?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

And, for the @KekeLo's


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

For me, there are always lots of Starbucks and McDonald's around.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DollarFree said:


> The red urinals "uritrottoirs" are in Paris (France), most of them have been removed after being vandalized by *women's groups.*


Pricks...


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

when you hear the call of the wild, go old school and seek out a secluded spot nearby and hope some rando doesn't interrupt yo stream. Ahhhhhh, the wind on your face while the weasel is let loose. That or a Gatorade bottle in a pinch.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hospital pee bottles. Wide mouth and a snap lid. And germs? Urine is sterile and my body is clean. The only germs in my car are from chitty pax with no hygiene.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Turn the apps off and take care of your bodily functions like a human being . Their will be other rides . No ride is worth pissing yourself .


I've definitely done this a few times, canceled while enroute to go pee if it's bad enough.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

donny donowitz said:


> for me, finding one of these is a must.


Believe most Starbucks (at least in my area) use the gender neutral/unisex bathrooms. Gas stations (especially the random old ones on the road when you're travelling) have those as well.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I never toss my pee bottle. I just empty it into the street and put it away for next time. I use it three or four times a day, on average. Once a year I wash it.
> 
> It's perfect when I'm busy or in some out of the way location. If I have time for a 7-Eleven bathroom I'll do that.


You're a walking (driving) biohazard. Not to mention disgusting......


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I once had to resort to using a bottle in an emergency. Straight after I finished, I got a phone call and put the bottle in one of the center cup holders till I finished the call. But I completely forgot about it, and took a few pings with it there. Thankfully, it seems nobody noticed, as my rating didn't change.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> I've definitely done this a few times, canceled while enroute to go pee if it's bad enough.


 If I already accepted the ride I would just go pee and let them cancel . Often they wont .


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


It Depends. Lol


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

In NYC, usually in the car on my seat. I work hard for that 5 star rating.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> 7 Elevens are iffy in my area for bathrooms. One won't have one, another one will. I had to do a long trip to an hour away in the sticks and luckily the first off the main road Sleven I found had a bathroom. It wasn't very well highlighted and had the plunger laying on the floor in front of the toilet, but hey.
> 
> Best bathrooms I've seen are the Sheetz bathrooms. The one near Dulles airport even the MEN'S room is so ridiculously clean it's probably good for your health to lick the floor. I feel like I need to take a shower when I go in the bathrooms there, they're so clean they make me wonder if I'm making them dirty. Keeping a Men's bathroom that clean takes WORK.


That Sheetz just outside of IAD is godsend! Good bathrooms, nice coffee and plenty of food (I don't snack there though just get coffee and use the bathroom). Then once you're-done, plenty of pings in Herndon/Reston if you don't want to go to the pig pen


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Far corner parking lots where it's dark. I've seen guys take a leak in the middle of traffic in broad daylight facing sideways. How brave.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> That Sheetz just outside of IAD is godsend! Good bathrooms, nice coffee and plenty of food (I don't snack there though just get coffee and use the bathroom). Then once you're-done, plenty of pings in Herndon/Reston if you don't want to go to the pig pen


Ah so you're pretty close to the Deplorables also.

Yeah that Sheetz is always good for the cheap gas fillup after you drop off a pax at IAD. Always get some type of sandwich or burrito with Dr.Pepper BBQ sauce. Reston is a really good spot to ant at. Can always get pings especially on Uber by the Town Center and can figure which ones you wanna pick up and which ones you wanna shuffle. It's a pretty easy area to drive around in with a lot of short roads and mostly residential shit close to the town center. Get lots of short pings that are in very easy vicinity of the Town Center or Dulles to start making more money quickly.

If you don't want to be stressed out with DC's one way/no turn crap it's a good spot.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

If I’m in the city, I piss on the door to the green light hub ??


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

wn100804 said:


> As our bodies age, us men can not hold a sufficient amount of urine as we used to. Looking for a convenient McD's bathroom is out of the question when things are busy. I have been dinged for not making progress towards passenger quick enough.
> 
> So,what do you do and where do you go?
> 
> ...


Hang it out the window.

But really, grocery stores, hotels have lobby restrooms, rental car lobbies, old soda cups, the Redondo hub front porch...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

BuckleUp said:


> So thanks to the tens of thousands of uber drivers like you jizzing all over the place, the city reeks of stale urine.
> Classy. Very classy.
> Why don't you do what astronauts do, and wear an adult nappy.
> If it was good enough for Lisa Nowak, it'll be good enough for you.


Jizzing? If I'm not mistaken is not what you think it is brother.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Moving_Target said:


> You're a walking (driving) biohazard. Not to mention disgusting......


And you obviously don't know what the **** you're talking about. Urine is sterile and poses no harm to anyone. Watch some Bear Grylls and get educated man. LOL


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## F18cmech (Jul 3, 2019)

Sometimes just park and pull out a bottle. Sucks to have to find a gas station all the time especially when drinking lots of water


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Where ever I can find. McD usually my go to or we have 2 convenience store chains, one that is open 24 hr and they all have restrooms.

After midnight I find a tree.....


----------



## Vud124 (Jun 30, 2019)

You guys doing it all wrong! pee bottle.


----------

